# Free Broadband From Google



## Retired (Apr 1, 2008)

See this announcement from Google for their latest offering.


----------



## lallieth (Apr 2, 2008)

TSOW said:


> See this announcement from Google for their latest offering.


pretty funny


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2008)

lallieth said:


> pretty funny



  why do you say funny?


----------



## lallieth (Apr 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> why do you say funny?


It is funny,because had you read on further you would have seen this "you might have reached a page that we meant to create but didn't get around to it, since this year's April Fool's joke got hacked together at the last minute"


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see that and I still don't but I will take your word for it


----------



## lallieth (Apr 2, 2008)

It's right here Halo  click on it,even though it says 404 not found

404 Not Found


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks.  I never saw that at all.


----------



## lallieth (Apr 2, 2008)

Yesterday on the radio,the dj's were talking about the school board here extending the school year by 3 weeks due to all the snow days we have had...they even had callers call in to give their viewpoints..I got sucked in till the end of the show when they yelled APRIL FOOLS....dang it lol


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes I heard that on the radio too and thought that they were serious


----------



## Lana (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm....I clicked every link on the page that TSOW referred us to and did not get the 404 page.  every link lead to a different page with some silliness on it (I didn't really read it) but no 404 page.  So...I'm with Halo here.


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad to see that I am not losing my mind as I couldn't find the 404 page either.....weird


----------



## ladylore (Apr 2, 2008)

I went back to the original - clicked on "get started now" link....if you haven't already done so, try it out - its funny.


----------



## Halo (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes it is funny but I still don't get the 404 page error.


----------



## braveheart (Apr 2, 2008)

It was a day late for April Fool's here... I nearly didn't get the joke because of that!


----------



## Meg (Apr 4, 2008)

lallieth said:


> Yesterday on the radio,the dj's were talking about the school board here extending the school year by 3 weeks due to all the snow days we have had...they even had callers call in to give their viewpoints..I got sucked in till the end of the show when they yelled APRIL FOOLS....dang it lol



Ahahaha 

I can see the horror-struck faces all the way from Australia...


----------

